# Playing around with the brush and some Husky Jerks



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I love Deep Huskies but they have no color line!

Simple solutions here for additional Husky Jerk Colors...The Purple Deamons are a standard silver husky jerk sprayed pink belly and floro purple sides...Blue Moon is a glass blue minnow with some orange added to the belly, Pink Lemonade is a basic Glass Clown Husky with some pink added to the head then a pink belly...Other is just a Pink Husky with some purple and chart added...

More on the way...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job,I like the pink lemonade one especially.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Husky Jerks are my favorite cranks. I custom paint them, as well. Pink Panties HJ was hot this season (top crank, top picture).

EZ Bite- top crank, second picture, did very well in the spring.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Het...

Those are nice...You're giving me ideas...lol Are you finishing them with devcon?

I'll probaly copy a few of these....I have a nice shipment of blanks coming this week...

Sorry I missed your call today...Try me tomorrow am...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Yes. I clear coat them with two coats of Devcon.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ide like to have some of them off Geneva! Ive been doing some of my deep bommers and F-18's. I like the hot-steel because of the color line. The roll of some baits are what make it flicker and triggers them to strike. Just like a spoon. This was a firetiger. Just a bit less yellow than hot steel.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you say Hot Steel? I've been messing around with repros on different bodies and spoons. That scheme works awesome around here. 

Here's the one Hot Steel Scheme










Then Rapalas other version (no clear yet)










And my variation


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Yes. I clear coat them with two coats of Devcon.


 Do you have a problem with yellowing? I tried Devcon and whites were ivory and blues were going green after a few months of summer sun.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Do you have a problem with yellowing? I tried Devcon and whites were ivory and blues were going green after a few months of summer sun.


I haven't yet. I have a decent amount of baits that are two seasons old and haven't discolored in any way.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Just finished these up last night...Havent cleared them off yet though...

I like the way the Panties turned out...lol

You'll notice unlike yours Het I didnt use any glittery...My reasoning is i dont need any limp wristed walleyes on my boat...lol HAHAHAHA


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

What Ive been doing is a clear coat of acrylic over the paint 1 time as a scratch gaurd...From there its 2 coats of devcon...VERY DURABLE!


----------

